# Current USA lighting



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello
so I went home last night, and hear some noise from the light fixture, look closely inside it, and the cord from blast (I think, at least one of the joints connecting two wires together) keeps sparking !!!!! the lights tend to go on and off for a sec as well, and when I look inside from the fan openings, I actually see a little spark thing going on in there !!! I turned it off for now :S 
I am going to open it up to see what's up this weekend, but wanted to check if anyone here has any advice on what can be wrong ? could it be the blast ? I got it 10 months ago to be exact !! maybe just wiring ? It has not been moved !!!

(would you guys leave it working ? till it stops ? or is there a fire hazzard ? )


any Idea ? advice ? 
thanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> Hello
> so I went home last night, and hear some noise from the light fixture, look closely inside it, and the cord from blast (I think, at least one of the joints connecting two wires together) keeps sparking !!!!! the lights tend to go on and off for a sec as well, and when I look inside from the fan openings, I actually see a little spark thing going on in there !!! I turned it off for now :S
> I am going to open it up to see what's up this weekend, but wanted to check if anyone here has any advice on what can be wrong ? could it be the blast ? I got it 10 months ago to be exact !! maybe just wiring ? It has not been moved !!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fire hazard to me. No warranty on this light?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Sounds like a fire hazard to me. No warranty on this light?


 actually ure right, it hasnt even been a year !!! 
Im gonna check the box when I get home and call them. thanks :S good reminder.

just another reason to not buy crappy light fixture when I upgrade


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sounds like a loose wire? It can happen from all the jostling light fixtures experience.

If it's underwarranty - take it back. You'll get new bulbs too


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Sounds like a loose wire? It can happen from all the jostling light fixtures experience.
> 
> If it's underwarranty - take it back. You'll get new bulbs too


Hmm maybe, no Idea lol , I got it from SUM, should I take it to him or contact Current USA in your opinion ?

I didnt open it last night (cause it was late and Im lazy  ) but mostly to not break any seals or ... guess I'll call ken to see what he thinks.
thanks


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

"Current" USA huh huh.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

so after contacting both, it seems to be a game  

they want me to contact Current USA and Current USA sais they dont deal with Canada ... LOL Retailers here dont deal with Current USA ... LOL hahah

according to Current USA, SOMEHOW, salt has traveled from my tank, went upwards for about 3 inches, made a right turn, got through 2 sets of fans, (Im guessing the salt is out of breathe at this point) and has settled on the connection and has caused this, so my fault and they dont cover it under warranty LOL HAHAHA(since open top reef tank)

now that's some good customer service and one smart salt creep lol so forget them, Im gonna open it up and fix it myself I guess .... 

and I guess I learn not to buy "cheaper" stuff, as this wasnt too cheap lol and also MAKE SURE when I buy it I know how to use the warranty lol 

lastly they always make sure they have ways of getting out of warranty so dont be too sure of that lol like the coral store here saying the garantee coral will live in your tank  haha


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I have two Current USA light fixtures. They work fine for me. I wanted a third so I went back to Big Als and was told they no longer carry them. They sold me an Aquatic life fixture instead.

I still don't see much difference between the two but when I asked I was told they switched because the warranty was so bad with current. Current expects the distributer to do the repair while Aquatic Life will take the light back.

Lee


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Lee_D said:


> I have two Current USA light fixtures. They work fine for me. I wanted a third so I went back to Big Als and was told they no longer carry them. They sold me an Aquatic life fixture instead.
> 
> I still don't see much difference between the two but when I asked I was told they switched because the warranty was so bad with current. Current expects the distributer to do the repair while Aquatic Life will take the light back.
> 
> Lee


HAH ! thanks fro the info !

the repair is nothing hard/bad and I can do it myself in no time, but one expects more when u pay so much for a light fixture  
if I wanted to do wiring myself, I would have bought retro kits LOL


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Big Ray said:


> so after contacting both, it seems to be a game
> 
> they want me to contact Current USA and Current USA sais they dont deal with Canada ... LOL Retailers here dont deal with Current USA ... LOL hahah


 I'd get really mad if this happened to me. Does it say anything on the warranty that it does not apply for their products sold in Canada?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Nope ! 

I opened it up and fixed it last night, sorta... so far no Issues. 

spoke to retailers, most they can do is help me fix it LOL


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Man, that's ridiculous. Sometimes I don't understand how companies stay in business. Hope the light works out for you.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Man, that's ridiculous. Sometimes I don't understand how companies stay in business. Hope the light works out for you.


after telling current USA this is not how you treat customers, they offered to send me New Wires!!!!, at no charge (arent I a winner), so me and LFS can open it and replace all the wiring, and see how it goes !

LOL

DO NOT BUY CURRENT USA FIXTURES !!!

OR, I can PAY for shipping and send it to USA to one of their distributers, so they can check to see what is wrong and if blasts are needed, I have to order from the blast company and they will send the distributer one ...

hahahah basically, everyone tried to get it off their shoulders.

I emailed them saying you can send me an electrician to do this, or send me a new fixture  we shall see


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Big Ray, I was just about to get the 30" freshwater version of that light based on it looked like the best bang for buck in that size range, anyway I had a chat with the Guy in the LFS and he pointed me to the 30" Aquatic Life freshwater it cost $40 more than the current USA 30"  , so am keeping my fingers crossed that I made the right decision on this one.

Thank's Again...PanzerFodder...


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

NP. I own multiple Aquatic life fixtures, and no Issues yet. I think they come with a timer too. or some of hem do.

the problem was nothing big, I was lucky and I solved it, but if it WAS the blasts, I would have had to wait for a WHILE before they send me one ... just bad customer service...


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

BA carries current nova's . are those the same as Current USA?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, mine is Nova Extreme Pro. ...


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> Yes, mine is Nova Extreme Pro. ...


well I hope nothing of mine goes wrong.. I threw out the box, I just have the light now.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Just because they have a bad warranty doesn't mean they make bad products. I have a couple of three footers that are a couple of years old and they work fine.

And maybe your local BA still has a few in stock that they haven't sold yet. It was the Stoneycreek store (a franchise) that told me they stopped carrying them.

Lee


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Lee_D said:


> Just because they have a bad warranty doesn't mean they make bad products. I have a couple of three footers that are a couple of years old and they work fine.
> 
> And maybe your local BA still has a few in stock that they haven't sold yet. It was the Stoneycreek store (a franchise) that told me they stopped carrying them.
> 
> Lee


well thats 50% true, 50% wrong, cause companies with good products have enough trust in their product, workers and designs that they offer warranty on it. and they stand by their product ! Current USA does not.

PS, no retailer is willing to exchange these, they could order parts from USA and put it together here.

anyways, I'll be honest, for its price, its not that bad of a product, but for a couple hundred more u can get EXCELLENT product like ATI.$600 is what I paid, ATI sunpower with 6 bulbs about 800.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Trust has nothing to do with it. It is all about cost. It costs money to ship stuff across a border. I guess current isn't willing to pay that cost. Thier competitors are.

Lee


----------

